# Geschirmte Kabel



## Herrminator2 (20 November 2009)

Ich würd gern wissen was Ihr mit dem Schirm eurer Leitungen vor dem Auflegen macht.

Also ich kenne es so das der Schirm über das Kabel zurückgezogen wird und dann mit Schrumpfschlauch fixiert. Eventeull wird der Schirm noch von Kupferklebeband zusammengehalten. 

Wie macht Ihr das ?


----------



## Sockenralf (20 November 2009)

Hallo,

je nachdem, wo die Leitung gerade endet 

Es gibt z. B. schicke Schirmschellen, EMV-Verschraubungen usw.

Was auf Dauer NICHT funktioniert, ist der "EMV-Moosgummi" auf den Rittal-Schränken und der blanke Schirm der Servoleitungen von Siemens.
MENSCH, gibt das Brandspuren  :shock:



MfG


----------



## o_prang (21 November 2009)

Hi,

finde die Variante mit Schirmschellen am Besten.
Diese finden sich zentral an einem Platz im Schaltschrank. Mit einer dicken PE Leitung versorgt. Jedes Kabel mit schirm geht dort vorbei. Die Kabelisolierung wird ca. 3cm entfernt, und der Schirm mitsamt Kabel dort untergeklemmt.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 November 2009)

o_prang schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> finde die Variante mit Schirmschellen am Besten.
> Diese finden sich zentral an einem Platz im Schaltschrank. Mit einer dicken PE Leitung versorgt. Jedes Kabel mit schirm geht dort vorbei. Die Kabelisolierung wird ca. 3cm entfernt, und der Schirm mitsamt Kabel dort untergeklemmt.


 
*ACK*

MfG


----------



## Herrminator2 (23 November 2009)

Ja Schirmschellen sind ne echt schöne und EMV-Technisch auch eine gute Lösung. Was ist ätzend finde ist das auflegen der Kabel mittels Kabelbinder. *vde*



> Zitat von *o_prang*
> 
> 
> _... Die Kabelisolierung wird ca. 3cm entfernt, und der Schirm mitsamt Kabel dort untergeklemmt._


Meinst du 3 cm aus dem laufenden Kabel rausnehmen? Und danach gehts wieder mit dem Kabelmantel weiter?


----------



## Sockenralf (23 November 2009)

Herrminator2 schrieb:


> Meinst du 3 cm aus dem laufenden Kabel rausnehmen? Und danach gehts wieder mit dem Kabelmantel weiter?


 
*ACK*


MfG


----------



## Herrminator2 (23 November 2009)

Okay ! Gut ! Sieht dazu auch noch gut aus.

Gruß


----------



## maxi (25 November 2009)

Hallo, weiss nicht ob es hilfreich ist.
Schrim immer Schwarz, auch bis zur Erdungsklemme, weiter gehen und nicht wie es viele machen gelb / grün


----------

